# Feisty Ferret : Not Worth It!



## nanashi7 (Jun 5, 2013)

Couldn't figure out if this was best in rat homes or rants. 

My ff wheel broke today, causing the cage to tilt sideways and almost collapsing on one of my rats. This thing has been a nightmare, causing problems here and there. First the hardware cloth sucks. Can't stand it. Next the ramps and shelves are often trapping my rants on certain levels. Finally the floor was just a sanitation and comfort nightmare. I am getting ready to move so money is extremely tight right now but I guess I'm just going to have to drink tap water for the rest of the year because now I have to buy an entirely new cage and I'm not skimping this time.


----------



## nanashi7 (Jun 5, 2013)

Does anyone have a triple FN? I worry I won't be able to do much since it is 7ft I am 5ft.


----------



## nanashi7 (Jun 5, 2013)

I just got a DCN. I'm hoping the bar spacing won't be problematic.


----------



## cagedbirdsinging (May 28, 2012)

You will most likely be happier with the DCN, but I always recommend Martin's!


----------



## nanashi7 (Jun 5, 2013)

I thought about a Martins, but the wire flooring just gets me. I know that you can cover it but I just would prefer something simple to wipe down :/ I wish they made plastic shelving an option.


----------



## Xerneas (Aug 6, 2013)

This is one of the reasons why I didn't attach wheels to my SCN.  I mean, it looks kind of strange and it's a little harder to move and CNs are very sturdy but I'm just too afraid the wheels will break since it happened before with another cage.


----------



## Daniel (Jun 24, 2013)

nanashi7 said:


> I thought about a Martins, but the wire flooring just gets me. I know that you can cover it but I just would prefer something simple to wipe down :/ I wish they made plastic shelving an option.


I'm with you there on the flooring. Not wanting wire floors really limited my options for cages.


----------



## nanashi7 (Jun 5, 2013)

Xerneas said:


> This is one of the reasons why I didn't attach wheels to my SCN.  I mean, it looks kind of strange and it's a little harder to move and CNs are very sturdy but I'm just too afraid the wheels will break since it happened before with another cage.


Does it look like a serious problem? I really want a mobile cage.
I'm a bit of a clean freak and need to move the cage to vacuum beneath it. It also sometimes makes it difficult to retrieve rats who do not want to go back to their cage.


----------



## nanashi7 (Jun 5, 2013)

Daniel said:


> I'm with you there on the flooring. Not wanting wire floors really limited my options for cages.


I did get a wire-floor cage and cover it with peel-and-stick vinyl. I wouldn't do it too much but it would be a cheap and quick way to take care of things if it was a couple shelves. However, my rats are destructive and unstuck it quickly and peeled the decor off the vinyl.


----------



## TexasRatties (Jun 2, 2013)

I am about done with my ff too it really annoys me lol it just is a pain in the butt. I want to trade it in if I find a good deal on something better.


----------



## nanashi7 (Jun 5, 2013)

I can't wait to open both doors and not have to contort my vaccum.


----------



## Jaguar (Nov 15, 2009)

Just a heads up, the FN/CN cage casters can break as well. Don't be too rough with them. My mom tried to move my double Ferret Nation once and didn't realize the back casters were locked - she pulled it and one of them broke, almost knocking the whole cage over. She cut a piece of PVC tubing to the right height to keep that corner level, but I couldn't wheel the cage around without holding it up awkwardly.


----------



## nanashi7 (Jun 5, 2013)

If they aren't locked, they should be pretty sturdy though? I really want my cage to be mobile until they get better at listening (which, as we are in the 3mo range...isn't soon).


----------



## Jaguar (Nov 15, 2009)

They'll be fine on solid surfaces, but on carpet (especially shag/high pile) you have to be really gentle and make sure you spin the casters around the right way as you push it.


----------



## nanashi7 (Jun 5, 2013)

Alright. I'll be careful. It is pretty thin, crappy carpet. At the least I won't have all the other problems.


----------



## TexasRatties (Jun 2, 2013)

I feel your pain the ff is a serious headache. Glad you got a dcn I am sure you will be happy with it.


----------



## zurfaces (Jan 16, 2013)

I'm rather happy with my feisty ferret. I have the two stacked on top of eachother so 4 total units. Takes me about 45 minutes to clean the entire thing top to bottom. It doesn't come straight from the box as a good cage you have to get creative with it. And I've got to say after I tweaked it a little bit I feel it is definitely worth it. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

